# New Loft For All The Breeders



## TALON (Oct 29, 2011)

Last summer I decided to build a new loft just for breeders, and here's what I came up with.



















I wanted a fly pen that I could have full access to.


----------



## TALON (Oct 29, 2011)

New breeding boxes were a must, so I went to work on building them.


----------



## TALON (Oct 29, 2011)

Next I built a loft entrance inclosure for safety of not loosing any breeders that two good friends gave me.










More paint.


----------



## TALON (Oct 29, 2011)

I decided two wouldn't be enough, so I started on a third breeding loft...



















...with a walk in fly pen.


----------



## TALON (Oct 29, 2011)

More breeding boxes.


----------



## TALON (Oct 29, 2011)

Additional photos.




























Happy pigeons!!


----------



## ThePigeonShack (Jun 14, 2012)

WOW, I really like your setup.

Which way are they facing?


----------



## TALON (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks!! 

Their facing north east. I wish it was south, but I couldn't.


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

Youre very talented. Its like an art! Awesome!


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

That is a wonderful set up!


----------



## TALON (Oct 29, 2011)

pigeon is fun said:


> Youre very talented. Its like an art! Awesome!





nancybird said:


> That is a wonderful set up!


Thanks!!


----------



## Jasmeet Singh (Aug 13, 2012)

Your birds are lucky to have you as an owner... How much was the 2 sections then can you tell me the price for all 3?


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

Talon- very nice set up and well thought out lofts. I only hope I have the room needed to construct a well built and functional racing loft when we move to or near Oregon. Yours in sport-Nick..


----------



## TALON (Oct 29, 2011)

Jasmeet Singh said:


> Your birds are lucky to have you as an owner... How much was the 2 sections then can you tell me the price for all 3?


Thanks!!  I really didn't keep track of the expense, but if I had to guess I'd say around a thousand. 





Greek Boy said:


> Talon- very nice set up and well thought out lofts. I only hope I have the room needed to construct a well built and functional racing loft when we move to or near Oregon. Yours in sport-Nick..


Thanks again!!  Good luck with your new build.


----------



## scott70 (Feb 22, 2011)

*Size*

What are the measurements of the loft Talon you did a very nice job I really like the way it is set up


----------



## TALON (Oct 29, 2011)

scott70 said:


> What are the measurements of the loft Talon you did a very nice job I really like the way it is set up


Thanks Scott!! 

The breeding loft is 21' long X 7' Tall X 5' in depth. The walk in fly pen is an additional 4' in depth.


----------



## scott70 (Feb 22, 2011)

*Great*

Thanks for getting back to me it has to be one of the best looking lofts I have seen in a long time how many pairs do you keep in each section


----------



## TALON (Oct 29, 2011)

scott70 said:


> Thanks for getting back to me it has to be one of the best looking lofts I have seen in a long time how many pairs do you keep in each section


Thanks for the complement!! 

I keep eight pair per section.


----------



## talpog (Mar 16, 2009)

Where did you get the metal flooring? I've been lookin' for somethin' like that but couldn't find one! Very, very nice loft!!


----------



## TALON (Oct 29, 2011)

talpog said:


> Where did you get the metal flooring? I've been lookin' for somethin' like that but couldn't find one! Very, very nice loft!!


I buy it locally... Check with your local welding shops, and ask for #9 welded wire.

Thanks for the complement!!


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Thats very nice TALON.


----------



## talpog (Mar 16, 2009)

TALON said:


> I buy it locally... Check with your local welding shops, and ask for #9 welded wire.
> 
> Thanks for the complement!!


Thanks for the info...God bless!


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

Damn thats nice......


----------



## TALON (Oct 29, 2011)

billyr70 said:


> Damn thats nice......


Thanks Billy!!


----------



## TALON (Oct 29, 2011)

The old breeding loft has been sold, and removed.

New in it's place s a 8' deep X 30' long addition to my already built 8'X40' loft. New paint is coming.


----------



## Blisters (Jul 1, 2016)

Awesome. I wish I had your carpentry skills.


----------



## Spencer (Jan 16, 2020)

Wow that's impressive lucky birds


----------



## TALON (Oct 29, 2011)

Blisters said:


> Awesome. I wish I had your carpentry skills.





Spencer said:


> Wow that's impressive lucky birds


Thanks guys!


----------



## mubcupk (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow, that's really nice!


----------



## TALON (Oct 29, 2011)

mubcupk said:


> Wow, that's really nice!


Thanks again!

Ken


----------

